# installed New Auger Belt and it was EATEN!!!



## joefar75 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey. 
So after 20 years I decided to replace my belts on my MTD 5.5 HP machine. I first took off the auger belt pretty easy. Then I noticed I had to disconnect the front of the machine from the back to get the drive belt off. Did so... thinking all was good. Put everything back together and then this happened. Loud screeching.... and the brand new teethed belt had no teeth in 30 seconds.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

joefar75 said:


> Hey.
> So after 20 years I decided to replace my belts on my MTD 5.5 HP machine. I first took off the auger belt pretty easy. Then I noticed I had to disconnect the front of the machine from the back to get the drive belt off. Did so... thinking all was good. Put everything back together and then this happened. Loud screeching.... and the brand new teethed belt had no teeth in 30 seconds.


You may have the wrong belt for the aplication as they mostly do not have any "teeth".
Also I think something was not properly intalled back or something seized causing the noise and the belt issue.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> You may have the wrong belt for the aplication as they mostly do not have any "teeth".
> Also I think something was not properly installed back or something seized causing the noise and the belt issue.


Did the original belt(s) have teeth? Is the new belt the same length as the old belt, and where did you get the part number for the replacement? 
Which belt lost it's teeth, auger or traction?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Usually around the bottom of the impeller pulley there are little pegs to hold the belt on the bottom. Sometimes you can miss those on assembly and accidentally route the belt on top of them instead of under them. That will ruin a belt quickly.


----------



## joefar75 (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. Old Belt had teeth.


----------



## joefar75 (Nov 30, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!!! Hopefully that's it.


----------

